# mealworms?



## HotReptile (Jun 5, 2011)

im going to start a mealworm coloney i have 20 beetle's but i dont know what to use as a substrate

i have frosted cornflakes (sugar coating)

i have coco pops

i have ricecrispies

and i have weatabix

what shall i use???


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

HotReptile said:


> im going to start a mealworm coloney i have 20 beetle's but i dont know what to use as a substrate
> 
> i have frosted cornflakes (sugar coating)
> 
> ...


None of those sugary cereal.... I had a lot of success with eco earth but it was harder to find the hatchlings.
I now just use cork bark with a bare bottom and they actually seem to be quite happy and breeding, but I would use oats or weetabix as the substrate if you want some.


----------



## HotReptile (Jun 5, 2011)

k thnx 

(going down to morrissons now)


----------



## HotReptile (Jun 5, 2011)

HotReptile said:


> k thnx
> 
> (going down to morrissons now)


lol...


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

I have several breeding colonies of mealworms and morios, cant remember the last time I bought any, slice of apple, carrot or potato for the adult beetles for nurishment and water. a couple of empty toilet roll inners and a sustrate of broad bran and your good to go, they are easy.

transfer the sustrate ( which will contain both eggs and mini mealworms ) every 3 weeks or so into another container and grow the babies on to whatever size is needed.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey mate, 

I had a thread about it a little while ago, can't find it right now lol. 

But use any cereal's really. I use pretty much wetabix grinded up really nicely, and place an egg crate on it for the beetles to hide, and just feed them carrots try not to place it on the substrate so it doesn't get soggy. 

I will try to find the thread give me a second.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/726713-breeding-mealies.html

There you go! : victory:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

By the way your SSBB is beautiful! Stunning.


----------

